# Umbrella Company



## kalibraaa (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi all -

does anyone know of an IT Contractor Umbrella Company in Dubai - nothing coming up on Internet searches.

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Off topic I know. But cute pooch


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

kalibraaa said:


> Hi all -
> 
> does anyone know of an IT Contractor Umbrella Company in Dubai - nothing coming up on Internet searches.
> 
> Thanks


They are not legal to set up in Dubai, You can have freelance visas or a company that only pays commission to "employees" under its sponsorship.


----------



## kalibraaa (Aug 4, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Off topic I know. But cute pooch


 Milo says thanks - hope he is ready for the desert heat though!


----------



## kalibraaa (Aug 4, 2012)

marc said:


> They are not legal to set up in Dubai, You can have freelance visas or a company that only pays commission to "employees" under its sponsorship.



Thanks Marc - needed a different angle in Yahoo/Google and 'freelance Visa' did the trick.


----------

